

Hiring High Quality Developers on a Bootstrapper’s Budget - rubeng
http://www.extendslogic.com/general/hiring-for-bootstrappers/

======
namabile
This is a good guide for anyone hiring contract developers, not just those who
are bootstrapping their project.

I've run into problems before mostly with communication, availability, and
reliability as you mentioned. I'm excited to implement some of these
recommendations.

~~~
rubeng
Glad you liked it! You're right; I could've used a lot of these strategies
when I was hiring inside of a big co.

------
farmerme
Holy smokes! As a dev that last blurb about being willing to outsource a
little bit is hard to take in. But at this point it's either code forever, or
release something.

Thanks Ruben. Time to outsource.

